# Spanner for MM510 connection



## Chronix (5/4/19)

Hi all, I need to replace the nut on my MM510 connection, but dont have the spanner. Does anyone know where I can buy one that will work in SA or if I could borrow one from someone?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Chronix said:


> Hi all, I need to replace the nut on my MM510 connection, but dont have the spanner. Does anyone know where I can buy one that will work in SA or if I could borrow one from someone?
> 
> Thanks


do you have a pic of the connector?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/4/19)

Is it not possible to use a small ring spanner the same size ? 11/12/13/14 I'd assume should work.


----------



## Chronix (5/4/19)

Thats the 510 connection I am using


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

is this the nut you are trying to get off?


----------



## Chronix (5/4/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn , sorry yes that is the nut


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

have you tried using a normal spanner as @M.Adhir suggested?


M.Adhir said:


> Is it not possible to use a small ring spanner the same size ? 11/12/13/14 I'd assume should work.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

or is the whole thing spinning around in the mod?
have you tried using a screwed in atty to hold onto the one side?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/4/19)

Same type of 510 setup that the Vapor Storm Puma mods have. I had to tighten mine after i dropped it. Used long nose pliers. But normal open ring spanner would work perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (5/4/19)

I use a long-nose on my RAM as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

